# عندي مجموعه من الأسئلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مشرووع



## أنمار أسامه (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عندي دراجه بالدنمو انا ابغى احطلها دنمو كبير ؟؟؟؟؟ابغى ارأكم في الموضوع

وكمان ابغى اسويلها دعاسه فكيف اسوي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ زي الكارتينج بس بالبطاريه 


وطبعا ابغى احط بطارية كبيره امكن حقت سيارة ؟؟؟؟؟ بس كيف اشحنها 


وآخر سؤال بالنسبة للمنظم(منظم الكهربى ) اجيب اكبر من الأول لأنو كان في منظم صغير ؟؟؟؟ اعطوني ارأكم 



بالله لا تبخلو عليا بالردود لأني والله محتاج مره ضروري


----------



## أنمار أسامه (17 سبتمبر 2009)

لو اي احد يعرف لا يبخل عليا انا محتاج ضرووووري لمشروعي


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 سبتمبر 2009)

لقد شاهدت تجربة لمخترع قام بعمل عذا 
اختار دينامو السيارة طبعا مستعمل = لانه ارخص = ويكون منظم الشحن الكترونى مثبت داخله 

طريقة التوصيل سهلة 
اخلع الاطارات للعجلة الخلفية وكب السير عليها والى الدينامو 


ويمكن تثبيت الدراجة على حامل و ربط الدينامو بها 

الكهرباء الخارجة من الدينامو سواء على السرعات او على البطئ واحدة بيكون حوالى 14 فولت للديناموا الجيد 
واما الامبير وهو الاهم فيزداد مع السرعة الى السرعة المتوسط 

فهناك دينامو بخرج 60 او 90 أمبير وهذا النوع جيد 

واتفضل فلم فديوا لاولاد يستخدموا الدراجة لتوليد الكهرباء 
ولرجل عمل نفس ماتطلبه 

*Free DIY BYO Plans For Pedal Power Bicycle Generator*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM8W76nGc0o

*Free DIY BYO BIY plans for Pedal Power Bicycle Generator Car Alternator*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJFGEQRWxz8

*Pedal bike 12 volt power generator, dirt cheap, ghetto styl*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzQiurfsypI




ان كان الفديو محجوب اخبرنى لارفعه لك على موقع اخر


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 سبتمبر 2009)

فديو يوضح طريقة التركيب

Watch this video in a new window







*(STEP 2) PPG-12V-200W-PMM DIY BYO HOW TO BUILD A FREE ENERGY BIKE GENERATOR*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukQHv6gfXeg


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 سبتمبر 2009)

انر منزلك من الدراة مباشرة 

طريقة انارة عدد 7 لمبات للمنزل من الدراجة 
*Bicycle Generator - demonstrates pedal power*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcJ97dwpQME


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الدراجة الثابتة اللتى تستخدم بالمنازل للرياضة والتخسيس 
مارس رياضتك واحصل على كهرباء بالمجان 
*Exercise bike generator uses car alternato*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_-wVuEkk2E&feature=related


ان احتجت الى اسفسار او معلومة اخبرنى وباذن الله تعالى اضع لك الاجابة عسي الله تعالى ينفع بك وبعملك الموءمنين


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 سبتمبر 2009)

طلبة المدرسة مع المدرس فى المدرسة يقومون بتجربة الدراجة والدينامو للحصول على الكهرباء 
من الصين 

*generator of bicycle version3 part2*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZyabcMaEto&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 سبتمبر 2009)

تشغيل لاب توب على اليناموا وكذالك مكنسة كهرباء وكذالك مثقاب كهرباء و كثير من العد على دينامو سيارة 55 أمبير

*Pedal electric generator*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5X1WWyqKSw&NR=1


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 سبتمبر 2009)

انارة لمبة 100 وات باقل مجهود من الدراجة 

*Pedal Power bike 100 watts Free energy*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgRFPpZGx8Y&NR=1


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 سبتمبر 2009)

أنمار أسامه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عندي دراجه بالدنمو انا ابغى احطلها دنمو كبير ؟؟؟؟؟ابغى ارأكم في الموضوع
> 
> ...


----------



## أنمار أسامه (18 سبتمبر 2009)

اقصد من الدعاسه أي (دواسه البنزين) كيف اسويها واركبها بطريق مناسبه بحيث لا تضرب ماس وتخرب كل شئ ؟
وانا قصدي من دي الدراجه يعني دراجه(بالدينمو - والبطاريات - والمنظم الإلكتروني إلا انت قلتلي عليه (الله يوفقك)


----------



## أنمار أسامه (18 سبتمبر 2009)

وابغى اضيف ايضا مارأيك إذا وضعت دينمو صغير وبطاريا المناسبه وطبعا المنظم (أنا احس انو السرعه حتبطأ وتسير الدراجه بطيئه ) 

وانا صراحه ممنون لك لكل هذه الأجوبه

والمساعدات الرائعه 


وصراحه من عارف كيف اشكرك 


ارجو متابعت الموضوع


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

أنمار أسامه قال:


> اقصد من الدعاسه أي (دواسه البنزين) كيف اسويها واركبها بطريق مناسبه بحيث لا تضرب ماس وتخرب كل شئ ؟
> 
> معذرة لم افهم ؟
> 
> ...



ان كنت تقصد الدراجة كما فى الصور والافلام فلامشاكل بها 

الدينامو يثبت الى الدراجة 
واسلاك التوصيل تصل من الديناموا الى البطارية والمنظم 

وهنا ستحتاج الى عدد 2 كابل بسمك 5مم لتوصيل الارضي السالب من جسم المنظم والديناموا الى سالب البطارية 

ومن الموجب للبطارية الى مسما خرج الشحن الكهربي للديناموا وفى اغلب الاجهزة يكون بسمك 10 مم الى 13 مم فهو كبير ومميز عن الاخرين 

وستحتاج الى مفتاح سويش وسلك رفيع لتوصيل الكهرباء الى المنظم ومنه الى الدينامو ليبداء الدينامو فى اخراج الكهرباء وعند الانتهاء من التبديل تقوم بغلق المفتاح حتى لاتفرغ البطارية من الكهرباء 

والكهرباء تحصل عليها من الديناموا لشحن البطارية فى حالى التبديل المستمر وان تكون الكهرباء واصلة من المفتاح الى المنظم ثم الى الديناموا


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

أنمار أسامه قال:


> وابغى اضيف ايضا مارأيك إذا وضعت دينمو صغير وبطاريا المناسبه وطبعا المنظم
> البطارية لاعلاقة لها سوى مده الشحن فان كانت كبيرة ستاخذ عدة ساعات وان كانت صغيرة سيكون عدد الساعات اقل
> 
> وطبعا عدد ساعات الشحن يقترب من عدد ساعات التشغيل وان كانت ساعات التشغيل قد تزيد حسب الاستهلاك للكهرباء كبير او قليل
> ...


ان استطتعت ان ترفع لى صورة الدينامو ومنظم الشحن والدراجة يكون افضل حتى استطيع ارشادك للتعديلات الفنية المطلوبة


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

http://www.peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:Chas_Campbell_Generator#Role_of_Billiard_Balls


وهنا الشرح

http://www.tkne.net/vb/t46722.html


شرح طريقة التغلب على العزم الشديد للديناموا


----------



## أنمار أسامه (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
(انا ابغى اخلي الدراجه من دراجه تسير بالأرجل إلى دراجه تسير بالدينمو بالإضافه إلى الأشياء الأخرى )

انا قصدي من دواسة البنزين يعني يا استاذي الكريم اني اضيف في هاذي الدراجه دواسة مثل السيارات (إذا دست عليا تمشي وإذا رفعت رجلي توقف )وبس

زي الكارتينج بس بالبطاريات والدفع خلفي وانا إنشاء الله ارفعلك الصور بس الأشياء امكن تتأخر يومين (عندي فكرة أعطيني إيميلك اول ما تجي الأشيار ارفع الصور وارسلك هيا على الإميل او ارسلك هيا في المحادثه المهم اسلو على الخاص)

ومشكور على الجهد الرائع وإن شاء الله بيكون في موازين حسناتك والله الموفق


تحيتي أنمار أسامه


----------



## أنمار أسامه (18 سبتمبر 2009)

ارسلي على الخاص إيميلك أبغى اشرحلك كل شئ


----------

